# open LMO jobs in Calgary and Edmonton



## echo198 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear all,

I could find open LMO jobs in Calgary at calgary.kijiji.ca

There are some in Edmonton as well.

For these jobs, the LMO is guaranteed and probably there isn't a waiting time for it. All that is needed is the temporary work permit which takes 50-70 days according to some website.

Are these jobs easy to get employed in? Is there a lot of competition to get them? Any help and experience will be appreciated.

Thanks a lot


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Call the employers directly. Much better luck getting an accurate assessment of your chances than asking third parties.


----------



## echo198 (Mar 27, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Call the employers directly. Much better luck getting an accurate assessment of your chances than asking third parties.


OK, Thanks a lot mate, good advice indeed.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

I know what a LMO is, and i know why it use and why u need it.
But how someone can post a job with "open LMO" do they at least say what kind of job they need the person to perform?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

I believe so. I think the only thing that is "open" about the LMO is that the LMO was approved without a specific TFW in mind.

So specific job, specific location (typically), specific employer, specific educational/experience/regulatory requirements, and open to the potential FW.

This is fairly normal in bulk LMO applications, where the employer submits one application for e.g 5 - 15 positions.

So applying under an open LMO will still give the FW a very restricted work permit.


----------



## MontyT (Jul 11, 2012)

Might be heavy truck driver's LMO which are open LMO 

Could you please share with us these open LMO and how wse can get them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

They are quite rare, but when they exist the employer is usually desperate for employees and may say that the LMO has already been approved in the job vacancy posting.

I have come across it in the trucking and fast food industry only, but don't know of any at the moment. Note you'll still have to have all the required work experience etc to qualify for the work permit even with an open LMO. It's best to just look for work in jobs that you are experienced in and qualified to do.


----------

